# .19 Radios?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I feel stupid, but I have searched the radio threads and I am not sure if this:

From the 2.11.605.3 RUU:
CDMA: *1.48.00.0906*
md5: c6a5a9eee78e0f33267fa80ced3c49b8
LTE: *0.01.78.0906*
md5: 6f33809cf2253c38a3c6bb970f030eee
is this .19 radios? I am having trouble with connectivity with the .9 radios, probably due to the fact that the network up here (in my college town) is not real good in general...I think the .19 radios worked better...and to clarify...the .19 radios are the newest besides the ICS radios right?​


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

CC268 said:


> I feel stupid, but I have searched the radio threads and I am not sure if this:
> 
> From the 2.11.605.3 RUU:
> CDMA: *1.48.00.0906*
> ...


.19 radios would mean the ones from the 2.11.605.19 release.
The .19 is the last two digits of the release number.

The radios from the 2.11.605.19 RUU were as follows:
*CDMA: 1.49.00.0406w_1*
*LTE: 0.01.79.0331w_1 *
*You can find a pretty thorough listing here.*
*The OP isn't really around anymore, but I continue to update the list.*
*Hope that helps.*


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

santod said:


> .19 radios would mean the ones from the 2.11.605.19 release.
> The .19 is the last two digits of the release number.
> 
> The radios from the 2.11.605.19 RUU were as follows:
> ...


Thanks I will check it out when I get home

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

There is no md5 sum provided for the radios....do you know where I can find it? Also, I am on Liquid ICS 1.5 and tried the ##778 tweak but when I dial it it doesn't go anywhere?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

CC268 said:


> There is no md5 sum provided for the radios....do you know where I can find it? Also, I am on Liquid ICS 1.5 and tried the ##778 tweak but when I dial it it doesn't go anywhere?


the MD5 for the 2.11.605.19 radio combo should be:

1964f4062039e27f29a49af63004217f

if ##778 doesn't work for you, try ##778#. if you still get nothing, install the EPST apk from the thread santod linked and follow the instructions again.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

santod said:


> CDMA: 1.49.00.0406w_1
> LTE: 0.01.79.0331w_1


 I am running those radios with Liquid's ICS build, *and for me*, they are pretty much flawless. I can switch seamlessly from WiFi to data (4g) and back to WiFi. No getting stuck with no data and requiring a toggle into airplane mode and back like some have reported.


----------



## santod (Nov 19, 2011)

For EPST to work, your rom needs a compatible EPST.apk and dialer.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

Will it work if Sense isn't there ? I seem to recall from my HTC Eris days, running CyanogenMod, that EPST wouldn't work at all without Sense. I can try it right now actually....

##778 or ##778# does NOT work

*#*#4636#*#* does


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

hall said:


> Will it work if Sense isn't there ? I seem to recall from my HTC Eris days, running CyanogenMod, that EPST wouldn't work at all without Sense. I can try it right now actually....
> 
> ##778 or ##778# does NOT work
> 
> *#*#4636#*#* does


Thanks I will try that second one

EDIT: Once you get to the Testing page what do you do?


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

I think for the 788 to work but seen a few sense roms that it still didn't work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe I am just having trouble with ics 1.5 but I seem to lose data a lot...I have 3g but its greyed out all the time so I can't go on the web or Facebook etc when it is greyed...no radio seems to fix it

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------

